

Clojure Series: Table of Contents - aaronasterling
http://writingcoding.blogspot.com/2008/06/clojure-series-table-of-contents.html

======
icey
A) This is a really great looking set of articles.

B) That guy looks like he could be related to GvR - I did a double-take when I
first loaded the page.

------
AndrewO
Tokenization seems an odd place to start. Still, they look like a good read.

~~~
jimbokun
I think this just happened to be the problem he was working on when he was
learning Clojure. (Look at the "About Me" section.)

~~~
aaronasterling
plus if you think about it, you have to do tokenization before you do
'stemming'. I was really excited about finding this because computational
linguistics is supposed to be the sort of thing that lisps are really
brilliant for.

